# Catch'n and eat'n



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A little fish'n, a little catch'n, and a little eat'n. Spent the morning in the lakes off the lower Choctawhatchee River with good friends Freddy, Jim, and Charles. Ended the day with a noon fish fry at Black Creek Lodge boat landing. Weather was just right although a little windy.
. Fresh bream on the river bank is God's way of blessing a fisherman. That's me in the blue apron with good friends doing what we like best....fish'n and eat'n. 

The bit has slowed somewhat from 2 or 3 weeks ago, but there are still plenty of bream eager to bite a cricket


http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Fish Fry 06-02-14


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Dang that looks awesome,brings back childhood memories for sure. Nice job...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Aw man, that looks good. I could eat that entire platter.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you had enough to fill up and then make some new friends.

How were the yellow flies over there?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, looks like good times...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp.......yellow flies not bad...yet. Had a couple aggravating me yesterday but slapped them with my cap. I took a chance and wore shorts and it worked out ok. There were several Alabama boats on the river yesterday.


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

Hey fish any word on the mullet snatching at Black creek? Haven't been down yet this year cause all of the rain, but it should be getting right for it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

muleskinner......mullet snatching is absolutely dismal!!!! Even the local pro's have about given up and switched to bream fishing. However, Saturday or Sunday I'm going to take a guest from Oklahoma who wants to give it a try. Free saltwater fishing days. If we don't get any mullet will salt water fish for whatever we can get to bite. Only thing we can figure is too much fresh water for so long.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That's awesome great looking bunch of Buddy's How is the water over there? is it all muddied up thinking about coming over from Pcola the water here is so nasty.I haven been there in a few years.


----------

